# Aspirin Dosage for a 200 lb goat?



## allisongracet (Apr 13, 2016)

After almost a year of procrastinating, I am finally dehorning my adult goat, Comet. He has caused injuries to my dogs, lambs, and other goats and occasionally turns his horns to me (playfully, but it doesn't feel very good).

So I have all of the equipment to do the banding method and I've done a ton of research. I finally have the courage to just get it over with for everyone's safety, including his.

He is my big baby, so I am doing this as pain-free as possible for him. I want to give him aspirin for the first couple of days to help with the "headache" phase I've read about. I know it's a blood-thinner, so I won't use it when they are falling off. 

I know others have asked about aspirin before and gotten answers of 325mg/10lbs of weight? However, 20 aspirin pills seems like a whole lot?? Is that correct? Please help!

**P.S. Any other info/tips regarding any of this would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't know the dose but I know its a LOT. I'd be worried about stomach safety though. No access to banamine?


----------



## allisongracet (Apr 13, 2016)

Dayna said:


> I don't know the dose but I know its a LOT. I'd be worried about stomach safety though. No access to banamine?


I wish I could get banamine, but we don't have a good vet around here who knows much about goats. And I've read about stomach ulcers, etc. but most say that there isn't too much to worry about when it's only a short-term fix. I'm not sure, though!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Horseprerace.com sells generic Banamine online.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It is 20 pills! But sometimes it is really difficult to get them to take them. I've tried crushing and making a slurry, mixing with sugar and molasses. Any way I've tried has been a royal pain if they do not like aspirin. Only one doe would eat them like candy. 

If you could get Banamine, that would be best. A dog vet could order it for you. (Some are pretty good about that). Good luck!


----------



## allisongracet (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! I will talk to my vet and see what I can find out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would not give aspirin with that procedure. May cause more bleeding. 

Be careful what you give him.


----------

